# 811 - P3.89 Software Release Notes and Discussion



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

P3.88 for the 811 Receiver:

Just one fix in this revision....


_To correct a bug in the inactivity standby feature that could prevent it from activating. Inactivity standby helps keep the program guide and the software version up to date._


----------



## blkhouse (Jan 18, 2005)

Since the 811 was updated to 389 last Saturday, I have had to reboot the system 6 times.

I have a problem, usually after a period of inactivity. The next time someone accesses the program guide most of the items on the list say "no info", and it tries to download the guide. 

I proceeds until the last two or three clicks of the download counter and then goes right back the channel it was previously set.

If you try again, the same thing happens, and you have to reboot the machine before the program guide works. It acts as if it times out.

Any one else.


----------



## Grampaw (Feb 6, 2006)

Four tries to get the EPG after the 3.89 download.
It doesn't seem to hold the EPG as long as before.

Walt


----------



## blkhouse (Jan 18, 2005)

Never had a persistent bug before, I wonder how you are supposed to report it to Dishnetwork so that you are actually heard.

Rebooting is annoying, I takes several tries before it works. I have to remember channel numbers so I can avoid the problem.


----------



## OregonDuck (Feb 3, 2007)

Grampaw said:


> Four tries to get the EPG after the 3.89 download.
> It doesn't seem to hold the EPG as long as before.
> 
> Walt


I only took 3 tries to get the EPG for me when I got back from a week long business trip. So far no issues today.


----------



## beachcamp (Jun 25, 2007)

OregonDuck said:


> I only took 3 tries to get the EPG for me when I got back from a week long business trip. So far no issues today.


Well, lucky you!! I got the "No info" message three times in 30 minutes!!! This is ridiculous!


----------



## OregonDuck (Feb 3, 2007)

blkhouse said:


> Since the 811 was updated to 389 last Saturday, I have had to reboot the system 6 times.
> 
> I have a problem, usually after a period of inactivity. The next time someone accesses the program guide most of the items on the list say "no info", and it tries to download the guide.
> 
> ...


I got the exact same problem as listed above. Rebooted by check switch solved the EPG problem. Hope I don't have to do this every couple of days.


----------



## blkhouse (Jan 18, 2005)

Well I emailed tech support, and I think the response means they haven't had many reports. The response seems templated. I still keep having the problem, and I always end up rebooting after two tries.



> Thank you for your email.
> 
> Thank you for providing the information for our engineering department. They will try to resolve this issue as soon as possible. Unfortunately, we do not have a status report for this situation at this time and these issues are usually fixed in a software update. Please remember to turn off your receiver when you are not watching TV, so that it can receive the update when it becomes available.


----------



## OregonDuck (Feb 3, 2007)

From previous posts, I know that Dish reads these threads and uses them to address any problems with software upgrades. I wish they would offer a couple of us to be beta testers on new software for future upgrades.


----------



## hnl469 (Dec 8, 2004)

I have this problem now... The program guide won't come up, all channels say no info. How did you fix this?? Been going on for 4 days now. I just love Dish updates!


----------



## OregonDuck (Feb 3, 2007)

hnl469 said:


> I have this problem now... The program guide won't come up, all channels say no info. How did you fix this?? Been going on for 4 days now. I just love Dish updates!


I just hit the check switch on set up and haven't had the problem since Monday.


----------



## barryp (Feb 10, 2005)

I just wanted to pipe in here. I have been having the same problems with the 811 and the guide for over a week now...getting very tired of re-booting. I've been on the phone w dish 4 times so far and intent to continue eating up tech support time until this is fixed. They tell me its a known issue and they don't know when it will be fixed. They also offer that I can upgrade my equipment which I have no interest in doing. My upgrade will be to Direct where I can get free equipment if they don't get this resolved soon. Does anyone know if they might be having issues with compatability between new receivers and legacy (811) that they might not be able to get resolved?? That is, we will be forced into new equipment!


----------



## beachcamp (Jun 25, 2007)

Last night at midnight, Central time, I walked through the den and saw the amber light was on on the 811. Checked later and found the software had been rolled back to P3.88!!! Anybody else have this happen?


----------



## fhipper (Jun 25, 2007)

beachcamp said:


> Last night at midnight, Central time, I walked through the den and saw the amber light was on on the 811. Checked later and found the software had been rolled back to P3.88!!! Anybody else have this happen?


I've also been bumped back to P3.88. I'm not having the "no info" guide problem I was having with P3.89.


----------



## OregonDuck (Feb 3, 2007)

Same here. My 811 also rolled back to P 3.88. No problems now with EPG.


----------



## barryp (Feb 10, 2005)

beachcamp said:


> Last night at midnight, Central time, I walked through the den and saw the amber light was on on the 811. Checked later and found the software had been rolled back to P3.88!!! Anybody else have this happen?


I have also been rolled back - no more EPG troubles


----------



## Troll-bridge (Apr 6, 2007)

Figured I'd jump in as well...

P3.88 had worked beautifully for me. It's the only software revision in recent memory with practically no EPG issues at all. The only "problem" with this revision is that the inactivity standby doesn't work, but that's negligible.

P3.89 was downloaded about ten days ago, and it fixed the standby issue, but completely hosed the EPG.

Then about three days ago, I discovered that I'd been rolled back to P3.88, and the EPG is wonderful again.

Given a choice between the inactivity standby and a working EPG, I'll take the EPG, thanks!


----------



## rjs-1 (Jun 15, 2006)

I woke up Saturday morning and noticed the blue and amber lights on mine ,with the warning screen 303 notice saying don't unplug or disturb your reciever so I left it alone.Four hours later (almost noon)it had not changed, I called tech support and the guy said my 389 software was the last revision and there had been no updates issued beyond that, he said it must have been a power surge.?he told me to do a front panel reset, that did'nt work, he said to unplug it from the outlet for 20 seconds, I did this and it would not come back on. He told me They would probly have to send me another unit, I said let me try the reset once more, this time it powered up and went thru its steps, and programming was back up.I checked the soft ware version and it was back to 3.88, could have sworn it said 3.89 last week..


----------



## Grampaw (Feb 6, 2006)

Just checked mine, and I'm back to 3.88 also.
Maybe too many complaints about the EPG, thus the rollback.

Walt


----------



## Mikey (Oct 26, 2004)

I don't care. My 811s are gone in two weeks, to be replaced by 211s. Check channel 9469 for the "special upgrade offer".


----------



## rjs-1 (Jun 15, 2006)

Mikey said:


> I don't care. My 811s are gone in two weeks, to be replaced by 211s. Check channel 9469 for the "special upgrade offer".


Whats the offer? I just have a dish 500, so I can't see all the channels
Thanks


----------



## Mikey (Oct 26, 2004)

rjs said:


> Whats the offer? I just have a dish 500, so I can't see all the channels
> Thanks


$10/month off for 10 months, free premium movie package for 3 months. If you own the 811, you can send it back for a $10 credit. Your 211 lease fee is $6/month, vs the $5/month for the 811.

I don't know what they'll do for you to get an upgraded dish. I had the Dish 1000 already.


----------

